
Ask HN: Autodidacts, what's the most useful* thing you've taught yourself? - shovel
* feel free to substitute &lt;useful&gt; for interesting&#x2F; difficult&#x2F; practical&#x2F; powerful&#x2F; impressive&#x2F; your own adjective.
======
owebmaster
As a non-english speaker, learn to read and speak english was the one thing
that had more impact in my life (professional and personal).

------
RaitoBezarius
Time management techniques (with or without help of web apps, or tools, i.e.
Trello, Asana, Toggle, etc…).

------
Odenwaelder
Git.

